# B5 2.8 30v (AHA) misfire on all cylinders +p1522



## vr lowlife (Dec 14, 2010)

So my 98 a4 started kicking the code P1522 which is a camshaft adjustment malfunction on bank 2 as well as misfiring on all cylinders, I'm doing the plugs, wires and coils with oem parts. Any other suggestions has this happened to anyone else? I've read things about it possibly being the icm or even a bad timing belt pulley. Any insight would be great. Thanks 
98 Audi A4 2.8 30v


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

before you jump to coilpack you should do the camshaft position sensors. they could be bad and sending bad info. they are really cheap and easy to replace. look in my recently started threads and you will find my DIY with good info and pics. there is a cam sensor on each bank.

FYI: Our v6 engine does not have a separate ICM like 1.8t engine. we only have the coilpack.


----------

